# What is the most alpha of the alphas?



## The Exception (Oct 26, 2010)

What socionics type would you assign to these?

ALPHA QUADRA
Most alpha alpha:
Most beta alpha:
Most gamma alpha:
Most delta alpha:

BETA QUADRA
Most alpha beta:
Most beta beta:
Most gamma beta:
Most delta beta:

GAMMA QUADRA
Most alpha gamma:
Most beta gamma:
Most gamma gamma:
Most delta gamma:

DELTA QUADRA
Most alpha delta:
Most beta delta:
Most gamma delta:
Most delta delta:


----------



## Inguz (Mar 10, 2012)

ALPHA QUADRA
Most alpha alpha: -
Most beta alpha: ILE/SEI
Most gamma alpha: - 
Most delta alpha: LII/ESE

BETA QUADRA
Most alpha beta: IEI/SLE
Most beta beta: -
Most gamma beta: EIE/LSI
Most delta beta: -

GAMMA QUADRA
Most alpha gamma: -
Most beta gamma: LIE/ESI
Most gamma gamma: -
Most delta gamma: ILI/SEE

DELTA QUADRA
Most alpha delta: EII/LSE
Most beta delta: -
Most gamma delta: IEE/SLI
Most delta delta: -



Based on the premise of creative functions. This would then mean that the types do not get into the quadra of their own supervisor. Instead there is business/mirage in this setup, making way for much less friction between for example IEI/SLE and SEI/ILE.


----------



## cyamitide (Jul 8, 2010)

Fractals and Pterodactyls said:


> What socionics type would you assign to these?


This has to do with the quadra of type's Supervisor+Benefactor pair. That would be the quadra that they will be pulled into, that they will feel attracted to and idealize as a superior quadra, and as a result will acquire more of their values and ideals. For example the Supervisor+Benefactor pair of IEI-SLE is ESI-LIE so IEI-SLE would be expected to be gamma-like Betas.

I also think this has some influence on typings. When someone gets their type wrong they more often than not type into the quadra that they revere.

ALPHA QUADRA
Most beta alpha: LII-ESE
Most delta alpha: SEI-ILE

BETA QUADRA
Most alpha beta: LSI-EIE
Most gamma beta: IEI-SLE

GAMMA QUADRA
Most beta gamma: ILI-SEE
Most delta gamma: LIE-ESI

DELTA QUADRA
Most alpha delta: SLI-IEE
Most gamma delta: EII-LSE


----------



## Figure (Jun 22, 2011)

Inguz said:


> Based on the premise of creative functions. This would then mean that the types do not get into the quadra of their own supervisor. Instead there is business/mirage in this setup, making way for much less friction between for example IEI/SLE and SEI/ILE.


This would have been the way I did it too offhand. 

The issue with the Supervisory/Benefit approach is that the types would have to spend a significant amount of time around a Supervisor or Beneficiary type. The "bending" that you feel to either of those two types occurs over time, in expectation or direct audit, and that phenomenon would happen over many interactions between the two. So while they would idealize that quadra, I'm not sure that they would actually take on their characteristics right away - it would be the result of a process. Additionally, I'm not sure that idolizing qualities of your Supervisor or Benefactor would directly impede your Creative and Mobilizing functions as influence. 

With the Creative/Mobilizing approach, you would be more "similar" to your Mirage and Business, whereas the other way you'd be more similar to your Semidual and Kindred. I've been fiddling with this and cannot find a way of seeing it that would not violate the fact that each quadra has equal values of the ones beside it, thereby forming its own flavor.

It could be a matter of subtype. An IEI-Fe being more "Alpha" than "Gamma," and an IEI-Ni being more "Gamma" than "Alpha"


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

What socionics type would you assign to these?

ALPHA QUADRA
Most alpha alpha: ese
Most beta alpha: sei
Most gamma alpha: 
Most delta alpha: lii

BETA QUADRA
Most alpha beta: eie
Most beta beta: iei
Most gamma beta: lsi
Most delta beta: 

GAMMA QUADRA
Most alpha gamma:
Most beta gamma: 
Most gamma gamma: lie
Most delta gamma: 

DELTA QUADRA
Most alpha delta: iee
Most beta delta: 
Most gamma delta: sli or lse
Most delta delta: eii


----------



## HKitty (Oct 11, 2013)

What socionics type would you assign to these?

ALPHA QUADRA
Most alpha alpha: ESE - loud, bositerous, easily welcomes and accepts new people, aesthetic ability, emotional, goofy, lack of concern for the future 
Most beta alpha: ILE - aggressive, demanding, inclined to monologues, suspicious, active role in community, group-orientated
Most gamma alpha: LII - reserved "standoffish", few friends, concerned with future, materially secure, independent
Most delta alpha: SEI - quiet, friendly, care about aesthetics, very present-orientated

BETA QUADRA
Most alpha beta: 
Most beta beta:
Most gamma beta: 
Most delta beta: IEI

GAMMA QUADRA
Most alpha gamma: 
Most beta gamma: 
Most gamma gamma: ESI 
Most delta gamma:

DELTA QUADRA
Most alpha delta: LSE
Most beta delta: IEE 
Most gamma delta: EII
Most delta delta: SLI


This is just based on my observations and interactions with types.


----------



## Helios (May 30, 2012)

ALPHA QUADRA
Most alpha alpha: ESE
Most beta alpha: SEI
Most gamma alpha: LII
Most delta alpha: ILE

BETA QUADRA
Most alpha beta: EIE
Most beta beta: IEI
Most gamma beta: SLE
Most delta beta: LSI

GAMMA QUADRA
Most alpha gamma: SEE
Most beta gamma: ESI
Most gamma gamma: ILI
Most delta gamma: LIE

DELTA QUADRA
Most alpha delta: IEE
Most beta delta: EII
Most gamma delta: SLI
Most delta delta: LSE


----------



## vosquoque (Jul 26, 2012)

Let's put some plausible pattern into this. The leader of the kvadra will be the most alpha, the implementer the most beta, the mediator the most gamma, and the perfecter most delta. Or as an alternative, the leader will be the representative of the quadra (the incarnation of the quadra), the implementer the next quadra (the carrier over to the next area), the mediator the opposite quadra (the balancer between opposites), and the perfecter the previous quadra (checking how it does justice to what came before it). Source here.


ALPHA QUADRA
Most alpha alpha: ILE
Most beta alpha: ESE
Most gamma alpha: SEI
Most delta alpha: LII

BETA QUADRA
Most alpha beta: EIE
Most beta beta: SLE
Most gamma beta: LSI
Most delta beta: IEI

GAMMA QUADRA
Most alpha gamma: SEE
Most beta gamma: LIE
Most gamma gamma: ILI
Most delta gamma: ESI

DELTA QUADRA
Most alpha delta: LSE
Most beta delta: IEE
Most gamma delta: EII
Most delta delta: SLI

OR

ALPHA QUADRA
Most alpha alpha: ILE
Most beta alpha: ESE
Most gamma alpha: SEI
Most delta alpha: LII

BETA QUADRA
Most alpha beta: IEI
Most beta beta: EIE
Most gamma beta: SLE
Most delta beta: LSI

GAMMA QUADRA
Most alpha gamma: ILI
Most beta gamma: ESI
Most gamma gamma: SEE 
Most delta gamma: LIE

DELTA QUADRA
Most alpha delta: IEE
Most beta delta: EII 
Most gamma delta: SLI
Most delta delta: LSE


----------



## vosquoque (Jul 26, 2012)

I personally gravitate to the second one, and it seems the pattern is that the most alpha types are N leading, the most beta F leading, the most gamma S leading, the most delta T leading. I don't see much of a reason behind this, but perhaps it may still mean something. 

Democracy is in this intra-quadra categorization paralleled with irrationality (for democrats, the democratic quadra subtypes are process and likewise for aristocrats, because the quadras equal in democracy/aristocracy to the individual's quadra are the quadras most significant for that individual). 

The most alpha ones are extroverted in judicious quadras and introverted in decisive quadras (opposite for the gamma), and the most beta ones are extroverted in merry quadras and introverted in serious ones (likewise opposite for delta). It seems, then, that alphas are most judicious, betas most merry, gammas most decisive and deltas most serious, which seems to imply that the process types of the quadra are most aligned with the mood of the quadra and therefore a democratic quadra stresses the irrational quadra value and an aristocratic quadra the rational quadra value (since process = democratic x irrational or aristocratic x rational). 

Merry/serious now correlates with internal/external (compare all that talk about serious types and forming relationships based on common, external, rituals). Judicious/decisive correlates with abstract/involved (compare how the judicious detach from their action and see many possibilities while decisive types personally identify with their decision; also compare result/process). And interestingly, the opposite quadra types inside the same quadra, or those that share democracy/aristocracy (like the most alpha/gamma or the most beta/delta) are duals. Those that share the same irrational quadra value (judicious/decisive) are mirror types in democratic quadras and activity types in aristocratic quadras.


----------



## vosquoque (Jul 26, 2012)

But as for my own ungrounded thoughts:

ALPHA QUADRA
Most alpha alpha: ESE
Most beta alpha: ILE
Most gamma alpha: LII
Most delta alpha: SEI

BETA QUADRA
Most alpha beta: SLE
Most beta beta: EIE
Most gamma beta: LSI
Most delta beta: IEI

GAMMA QUADRA
Most alpha gamma: LIE
Most beta gamma: SEE
Most gamma gamma: ESI
Most delta gamma: ILI

DELTA QUADRA
Most alpha delta: IEE
Most beta delta: LSE
Most gamma delta: SLI
Most delta delta: EII

Now for some more scrutiny:

Hmm. There seems to be a general pattern of Ej-Ep-Ij-Ip (which is similar to the DCNH progression), but Beta extroverts and Delta revert it. A complete reversion for Beta and Delta would comply with that democracy-irrationality and aristocracy-rationality I pointed above, but I cannot see the Beta introverts reversed. If I go by quadra dichotomies LSI feels more aristocratic than IEI, and that might be due to being process and rational in an aristocratic quadra. Still, LSI feels more resolute than IEI. What if I put SLE to be the most beta? No, this is fine as it is.




Figure said:


> It could be a matter of subtype. An IEI-Fe being more "Alpha" than "Gamma," and an IEI-Ni being more "Gamma" than "Alpha"


Why not expand it to function strengths? An IEI, having Ni/Se over Ti/Fe, is more Beta/Gamma than Alpha/Delta. Therefore all the stuff I said before make sense, democratic somehow relates to dynamic and process and rational to the quadras, and IEI becomes gamma and LSI delta. That also would showcase how the identical quadra and opposing quadra pose the same main plane, how LSI, being heavy, can therefore be aligned with the identical/opposing dichotomy of the beta quadra, and how types representative of opposite quadras (attitudes) inside the same quadra are duals.


----------

